# Got me a new ride !!



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The RX8 is being picked up Saturday so I went out and bought a new car ...

I had test driven the Subaru Legacy GT limited a few times with the Automatic transmission and the Manual and thought it was a great car but I walked away thinking if I buy this car it is going to be an automatic since it felt better matched to the engine. Don't get upset Dave, the manual was a lot of fun also and I would have bought the subaru if it were my only car.
Since I have the Allroad which I am keeping, it seems redundant to have 2 cars with AWD and turbo 

Being that I wanted a manual transmission with good power in a 4 door that also was comfortable ... I decided to try out the Mazda 6 a few days ago ...

The Mazda 6 felt more solidly built then the subaru, had a very good clutch and a better feeling transmission which actually made it the deciding factor. The engine in the Subaru made for a faster car and I can't say I thought the Mazda 6 had a great sounding engine but then again I took a quick test drive and didn't rev it out. I did read a long term review on the Mazda 6 and the Car and Driver raved about it plus I remember driving someone's Mazda 6 with the same engine and I was very impressed.

I was going to buy a used one but they seem to go for around $19k the way I wanted one so I figured for the extra $$ I should just buy a new one.

That's the deal fester's ... it should be a fun car to play around with for a bit


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

From a RX8 to a Mazda 6. 

I'm not sure what to say but, OK.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Ha, no problem Alan. 

There are some aspects to the 6 I don't like, but overall, a solid choice. And it won't break the bank.

Oh yeah, and if you happen to run into any Legacy GT's out there, let me know how the tailpipes look as they pull off into the distance.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Alan, not a bad choice at all. My brother has the Mazda 6 and I have had a few chances to drive it. Its not a bad car for the price range.

I hope you have fun with this new car. But I know it will only probably last a year or two max before you spring for the new 3. :angel:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

AF the Carchanger said:


> The RX8 is being picked up Saturday so I went out and bought a new car ...
> 
> I had test driven the Subaru Legacy GT limited a few times with the Automatic transmission and the Manual and thought it was a great car but I walked away thinking if I buy this car it is going to be an automatic since it felt better matched to the engine. Don't get upset Dave, the manual was a lot of fun also and I would have bought the subaru if it were my only car.
> Since I have the Allroad which I am keeping, it seems redundant to have 2 cars with AWD and turbo
> ...


Most important part - af is happy. if only for a year or so.

But it's a solid car, great handling, lots of features for the money. And unlike say the G35/Legacy GT you sit in more of a sports car like position while driving the 6. It may not seem like much but after owning the 3 series, I can't see being comfortable driving a sporty sedan and riding up high. Doesn't seem to make sense.

What happens, AF, when the Mazdaspeed6 hits our shores?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I used to always stress out when making a change in cars because I would treat it like it was my last car and overanalize it ... meanwhile I have came to a conclusion about myself and it is no surprise to anyone here ... cars to me are fun and I love switching them off and no car is permanent ...

I am asking,(change that to *begging*) that no one here resents this ...I have gotten some remarks thrown my way lately that is apparent this switching off of cars pisses people off ...

Some people are into the latest palm, the latest computer, the latest cell phone, etc. ... this is my thing . . .


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

oh come on, nobody is pissed off, we just look for anything to :stickpoke each other about, all in the name of fun so don't go getting insecure on us or anything like that :eeps:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

AF the Carchanger said:


> I am asking,(change that to *begging*) that no one here resents this ...I have gotten some remarks thrown my way lately that is apparent this switching off of cars pisses people off ...
> 
> Some people are into the latest palm, the latest computer, the latest cell phone, etc. ... this is my thing . . .


 I know some folks (myself included) :stickpoke you about your seeming indecision about cars and the high turnover you go through, but I hope you know that it's all in the name of fun as we all kinda poke at each others neuroses (sp?). But I don't know why it would piss people off. After all, like you say, everyone has their own "must have the latest and greatest" issues about something or other.

Good luck with the new car! And the new username (too funny!).


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Alan, congrats to you, and the new name is great!!! :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

congrats on the new purchase, the Mazda 6 is cool


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

AF the Carchanger said:


> I used to always stress out when making a change in cars because I would treat it like it was my last car and overanalize it ... meanwhile I have came to a conclusion about myself and it is no surprise to anyone here ... cars to me are fun and I love switching them off and no car is permanent ...
> 
> I am asking,(change that to *begging*) that no one here resents this ...I have gotten some remarks thrown my way lately that is apparent this switching off of cars pisses people off ...
> 
> Some people are into the latest palm, the latest computer, the latest cell phone, etc. ... this is my thing . . .


I'm the same way. I'm on my third car since 2001! I love cars to death and like my love of movies and food and music, variety is the spice of life.

If you can get away with it and it makes you happy, damn, man, do it!


----------



## - Q - (Jun 30, 2003)

Who really cares what any of us think? _You're_ the one that has to drive it every day! Get what you want, be happy with what you want, screw all of those that give ya hell. 

Seriously, congrats on the new purchase. Look forward to what the 6's successor will be :angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> oh come on, nobody is pissed off, we just look for anything to :stickpoke each other about, all in the name of fun so don't go getting insecure on us or anything like that :eeps:


Ditto!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

$19k for a new 6s? Sounds like a great deal.

We're looking for a car that seats 6 or more to replace our Passat, or the Mazda 6 would have been our choice as well.

Good choice. :thumbup:


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

This, too, shall soon pass...

Hope you like it for a while dude.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, what M3, blue and Q said.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> $19k for a new 6s? Sounds like a great deal.


 Phil, the $19k was for a used one which is why I decided to just spend the extra $$ and buy a new one for $23,500 ... - it wasn't like I was saving that muich where it was worth trying to find a used one.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Congrats but I have a feeling that you won't keep this car for long!


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> Alan, congrats to you, and the new name is great!!! :rofl: :thumbup:


 LOL perfect match! Nobody's pissed, we're jealous!


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

AF the Carchanger said:


> The RX8 is being picked up Saturday so I went out and bought a new car ...
> 
> I had test driven the Subaru Legacy GT limited a few times with the Automatic transmission and the Manual and thought it was a great car but I walked away thinking if I buy this car it is going to be an automatic since it felt better matched to the engine. Don't get upset Dave, the manual was a lot of fun also and I would have bought the subaru if it were my only car.
> Since I have the Allroad which I am keeping, it seems redundant to have 2 cars with AWD and turbo
> ...


Congrats. . .enjoy your new car :beerchug: !

-j


----------

